# Tap water directly into tank



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

I hurt my back recently and don't want to be carrying buckets of water back and forth to do water changes on my tank.

So I am now emptying and filling with PVC tubing directly from the tap.

What's the best time to add the dechlorinator? How long is the exposure to chlorine/chloramine before fish are hurt? And what about the bacteria colonies? My filtration unit is above the tank and not sitting in the water, so it's safe enough, but if it weren't?

If I add the dechlorinator into the tank first (dose enough for the whole tank), is there a chance it gets "used up" somehow before all the water has added back in (about 10 minutes)? If I add it after, has the chlorine/chloramine already caused damage to the fish/bacteria?

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

darkfalz said:


> What's the best time to add the dechlorinator?
> Prior to adding tap water.
> 
> How long is the exposure to chlorine/chloramine before fish are hurt?
> ...


df: Additional Items:

Note One
I rarely use tap water for WC's but when I do I add twice the manufacturer's recommended quantity and, to the best of my knowledge, have never had a problem when using Prime.

Note Two
I presume that you regulate the temperature of the tap water to be virtually identical with that of the tank water.

Note Three
IMHO large, infrequent WC's (ie. 40%/Week) are not appropriate due to the instantaneous change in water parameters.

TR


----------



## learn2turn (Aug 31, 2008)

What about getting one of those activated charcoal units like you use to feed the ice maker on your refrigerator. They are only like $15. I think that carbon will take out both chlorine and chloramine. You'll need some kind of doo-dad to hook the 1/4" plastic tube to your tap.


----------

